# Top Gear, The Stig & Morse Code



## Deleted member 2636 (Nov 10, 2008)

No doubt you are all agog to know what The stig was listening to in Morse Code last week?

So, the world teeters on the edge of ruin but it seems the important things are not being missed. During the Lambo test last week Stig transmitted:

... - .-. .. -.-. - .-.. -.-- / -.-. --- -- . / -.. .- -. -.-. .. -. --. / .. ... / -.-. .-. .- .--. 

which is of course:

"Strictly Come Dancing is crap"  

This week it was I voted for Ross Perot & me smell cats


----------



## Belgian (Nov 10, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> No doubt you are all agog to know what The stig was listening to in Morse Code last week?
> 
> So, the world teeters on the edge of ruin but it seems the important things are not being missed. During the Lambo test last week Stig transmitted:
> 
> ...


-.- . -- .. -. -.. ... -- . -- -.-- ... -.-. --- - .. -.. -.. .- -.-- ...


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Nov 14, 2008)

Belgian said:


> -.- . -- .. -. -.. ... -- . -- -.-- ... -.-. --- - .. -.. -.. .- -.-- ...



KEMINDSMEMYSCOTIDDAYS ?  

You've been at that dangerous Belgian Beer again, haven't you - you naughty man


----------

